# Your wish list!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I know that people overthere (like me badly) wanna own everything only for the pleasure of looking and noodling around with a different axe/sound/feel, but in a really near future what is your wish list?

Here's mine:

Fender Telecaster Thinline or standard
Gibson SG Standard
Ibanez Icemen IC-400
Orange Tiny Terror or Dr. Z Maz 18 Jr. (something in the small head rage)

and the easiest of all, I save money to get my wah modded by Greg at solidgold soundlab!

And you what to you want for your future aquisition ?

P.S. Milkman was my guru with that one! Get inspired by is player/collector question!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

LOL - there's a lot of stuff I want - I love to play but having nice guitars to play and nice amps to play through makes a difference. 

I think the next couple of guitar/amps I'll be getting are:
Fender '72 RI Thinline
Gibson LP or SG - probably the SG
Vox AC30CC2
Marshall JCM800

And I know this is the electric guitar forum... but I want the flw basses next:
Fender Geddy Lee sig jazz or an Am Std Jazz
Rickenbacker 4003
Musicman Stingray

I'll be at this for a few (many) more years yet.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I want a dumble overdrive special and a '59 les Paul...I also want a late 50's strat and a 1970's marshall plexi. I could also use a few landgraff overdrives and perhaps, a tim pedal. While im at it, I would like some George L's cables, several straps, lots of picks, and a few cases for my guitars.


Then...


I want a Ferrari Enzo, Lamborghini Murcielago, and a Mansion that has 35 rooms, a huge guitar room the size of a long and mcquade...times two...and then I want a huge room where I can race go karts all day long and watch reruns of Charlie Brown while eating Popcorn Chicken and Cookies n' Cream ice cream topped with exactly 1.5 grams of sorbet.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

...and of course a partridge in a pair tree.












Did I mention the partridges have to be cooked in a light sauce by a Celebrity Chef...and then served on a Mother of Pearl platter embossed with ivory and abalone inlaying.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

My Wishlist: World Peace, end to Poverty..& an ESP Eclipse 1000. :thanks5qx:


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

An Vintage sunburst ES-339 and the inner strength to be happy with less gear.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Although I'm very happy with my current gear, I have a bit of a jones going for a Thorn Junior Ninety.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Guitaristz: I hope you're rich or you will get a sugarmammy soon 'cause you have a very long wish list!


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

The only thing on my wish list is a Randall RM50B.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want

Framus Dragon
A killer vocalist for my band
better chops
A job
Some bill-payin type money
my C7 to be at my house when i get back
my pickups to be at my house when i get back

pretty much it


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Stuff that I want

Jackson Y2KV
ESP or LTD DV8
Charvel Surfcaster
Cheap Tele for a project
Warwick Thumb 5 String
More Ibanez Rt's
Squire Bronco Bass

and a picture of Sean Connery autographed by Roger Moore


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that you mean?


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that you mean?


That is a gorgeous example of a Surfcaster


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Since I have 2 solidbodies with humbuckers I won't list other models of that sort--although there are ones I'd like. My main wishlist would be guitars that offer something different. On a couple of other threads I've mentioned wanting a resonator--there are several lower priced ones out there now--and I'm not sure which I'd prefer. I'd have to do some more serious looking. There are a couple of local stores that have some. I'd have to do some more comparisons.
These are wood body ones. In some ways I prefer those to the metal bodies--in other ways I prefer the metal bodes--although they tend to cost more, and are definitely heavier. At this time I'd go with a wood body--but if it was a gift--I'd take a metal body too.


The other type is a semi hollow body. If money was no object I'd look at a Gibson, but in reality I'd consider the Epiphone options. No definite favorite yet. I like several.

Now if you want to look at money being no object--I'd take the limited edition "The Les Paul" with wood parts, not plastic.


----------



## MarkO (Nov 20, 2007)

Stradivarius... I could quit university if I owned one


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I seem to remember asking for a Gustavson Bluesmaster and a Trainwreck some place here before - still stands.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A really high paying gig then I could get it all sdsre


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

All I want is an extension cab for my YCV50BLUE...
-Mikey


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

and








and finally


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Wish I had my old blond Tele from 1972,...I miss her dearly.


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

Mosrite Gospel, Rivera Sedona, a good pedal steel


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, I dunno. I don't _need_ anything, but I wouldn't mind scoring in 2008:

A Godin LG with humbuckers - because Godin just makes the smoothest stuff - or maybe step up to a Montreal to appease the faux jazzbo in me.

A Gibson SG standard (but preferably an older one, nothing from the past 10-15 years)... nothing beats the SG shape for attitude, y'ask me

An Ibaneze artcore, or an Agile Cool Cat or maybe even an ES-335.

And oh yeah, a cherry red Parker Fly Mojo. Light weight, slick as can be. Only problem is you can't hang it like you would more conventional guitars. I'd be willing to make the sacrifice, though.

As an aside, whatever I do end up getting, it'll be of the "previously owned, gently used" variety. I don't generally buy brand new gear. Last time I did that was for my Larrivee, back in 2000... that was quite a few guitars ago now.

Fun thread. It's nice to dream!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Maxer, what you mean by "Only problem is you can't hang it like you would more conventional guitars. I'd be willing to make the sacrifice, though." ? I have a Parker P-44, I know it's not the high end stuff bur for 800$ it's the best guitar I found to emulate the real parker! I can do wathever I want with it!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I would like a Duesenberg Mike Campbell sig guitar and a Two Rock Jet Combo..... lofu


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Stuff that I want
> 
> Jackson Y2KV
> ESP or LTD DV8
> ...


I feel an update is needed

I have an LTD DV8-R 
I have a Warwick Thumb 5
I had and sold a Bronco 
and I have a MIM Tele that is ripe for what I wanna do

The Jackson Y2KV is still the holy grail in a manner of speaking but some of the ibanez Rt's are getting pricier.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm really happy with my gear right now and there's nothing that i'm actively working toward getting - at some point though i'd like to get another creston electric (this time an offset filtertrons and bigsby) and a yanuziello electric


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

All I want right now is a set of strings for my Left for Junk guitar (check out my "Look What I Found" thread lol) and some maple and mahogany to build a Les Paul! 

Ray


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Warmoth Les Paul Junior build with stop bar/tune-o-matic bridge and the pickup wired straight to the jack, no volume, no tone just simple simple simple
Vox AC15C1


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not much. Just warm weather so I can get the bike out and go for a ride. And on that ride find a 1954 Harley Servi-car with a late '60s MIJ Tele thin-line and a YGM 1 in the back. All original, in working order and a reasonable price.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

I want:

American Fender Telecaster '52 Reissue
1970's Gibson Les Paul Deluxe
Keely compressor
Maxon OD808
Dr. Z Maz 38 Head
Marshall 4x12, the slightly older JCM900 cabs

Maybe I'll win the lottery some day!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh I forgot, also a lefty '59 Les Paul. I doubt that Paul McCartney will be leaving that in his will to me anytime soon though.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I know that people overthere (like me badly) wanna own everything only for the pleasure of looking and noodling around with a different axe/sound/feel, but in a really near future what is your wish list?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


WOW that is really funny to read this 3 years old thread. I've change a lot of thing since then!
I have only one guitar by now, a Les Paul and the pedal modding and boutique stuff is not my priority anymore. Im not saying I'm not tempted but I've slow down.
Milkman's still my thinker...I only have guitars to play them not to collect or showing off!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

time to think of what I want and give myself GAS to curse over while I wait to get the money to get what I want 

while the ARZ would need better pickups in it (axis series pickups aren't well voiced IMO) a singlecut sevenstring would be great to own. and the ARZ looks to be a great project guitar as well, so I could learn a few things about doing work on guitars. figure a refinish and electronics swap would be a good way to kill time. the j customs would be nice to own as well, and they would cover some "archetype" guitar tones rather well. having a guitar that isn't a hardtail is also part of the reason to get the RG I listed, would like to own a guitar with a double locking trem at some point. I've always owned hardtails so it would be an interesting adjustment for me

an ibanez RG8527z: RG8527Z | Ibanez guitars

an ibanez FR8620: http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/page_jp.php?&data_id=105&color=CL01&cat_id=1&series_id=241

an ibanez ARZ307: ARZ307 | Ibanez guitars

these amps have my interest: 

this list is gets me interested because of their versatility with relative ease of use. things I've taken note of would be the ibanez tbx having a dedicated Q control for the mids on the lead channel (being able to shape both the amount of midrange and what frequency is shaped is very powerful), the peavey's reliability and ability to sound great with both my guitars with less tweaking than other amps. the two fenders and the ibanez wholetone get my interest from being nothing more than being designed for all manner of cleans. would be very useful if paired with a digital modeler to act as a second channel in any of those amps, and I'm assuming they'd handle my seven string rather handily as well. they're all relatively portable because they're all SS or modeling amps, although special mention goes to the roland cube because it covers a lot of bases. 


the roland cube 80xl: Roland U.S. - CUBE-80XL: Guitar Amplifier

the ibanez tbx150r: Amplifiers - TBX150R | Ibanez guitars

the tech21 trademark 30: TECH 21 - Trademark 30

the peavey bandit: Peavey.com

the ibanez wt80 wholetone: Amplifiers - Wholetone | Ibanez guitars

the fender jazzmaster ultralight: Fender® Products

the fender jazz king (couldn't find a link from the fender site. discontinuing it possibly?): Fender Jazz King | Guitar Combo Amps at zZounds

either the 75 or 100 series randall rx combos: RX Series Amps | Amplifiers

the line 6 POD HD 500 for effects, and amp models to use with the amps on my wishlist that don't do distortion: PODHD | Line 6


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Well I would like a Duesenberg Mike Campbell sig guitar and a Two Rock Jet Combo..... lofu


Don't really need more guitars but I wouldn't say no to a Duesenberg CC...it's like the Campbell without the stripes


----------

